# [Oracle] Maximale Länge des Spaltenbezeichners



## Thomas Darimont (13. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage:
Beträgt die maximale Länge der Spaltenbezeichner wirklich bei 30 Zeichen?
Bin gerade in ein neues Projekt gekommen in dem die Vorgänger ziemlich Stiefmütterlich mit Spaltennamen umgegangen sind und maximal 8-10 Zeichen verwendeten. Was zu ziemlich obskuren Kreationen geführt hat....
Ich wollte nun einige der Spalten umbennenen um so die Lesbarkeit ein wenig besser zu gestallten. 

Mein System:


```
SQL> COL PRODUCT FORMAT A35
SQL> COL VERSION FORMAT A15
SQL> COL STATUS FORMAT A15
SQL> SELECT * FROM PRODUCT_COMPONENT_VERSION;

PRODUCT                             VERSION         STATUS
----------------------------------- --------------- ---------------
NLSRTL                              9.2.0.1.0       Production
Oracle9i Enterprise Edition         9.2.0.1.0       Production
PL/SQL                              9.2.0.1.0       Production
TNS for 32-bit Windows:             9.2.0.1.0       Production
```

Hab erst ziemlich lange gesucht, bis mir der Trick mit der Tabelle user_tab_columns eingefallen ist:


```
SQL> desc user_tab_columns;
 Name                                      Null?    Typ
 ----------------------------------------- -------- ----------------
 TABLE_NAME                                NOT NULL VARCHAR2(30)
 COLUMN_NAME                               NOT NULL VARCHAR2(30) <--
....
```

Bin ich damit auf der richtigen Fährte oder war das voll daneben?

Gruß Tom


----------



## mschuetzda (13. November 2004)

Ja, es sind nur 30 Zeichen, auch für indizes, constraints usw.

Selbst bei der 10g  bekomme ich einen ORA-00972 identifier is to long zurück.

mfg


----------

